# Systemzeit der Java VM geht falsch



## muge (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem

ich hole einen timestamp  und mache den zu einem leserlichen String


```
long timestamp = System.currentTimeMillis();
Date date = new Date(timestamp);
SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd_HH-mm-ss-SSSS");
String s = format.format(date);
```

Unter windows XP stimmt nun die Uhrzeit im String s um genau eine Stunde (gegenüber der kleinen uhr unten rechts)nicht, unter Linux stimmt sie genau.

Es scheint, als habe die  VM unter Windows nicht auf Sommerzeit umgestellt. Woran kann das liegen? Oder besser, wie kann ich das korrigieren?
Ich glaube ich habe da mal was gelesen über dieses Problem, habe es aber leider nicht mehr gefunden :-/.

thx
muge


----------



## Roar (22. Jun 2005)

füg mal in dein pattern ein "  zzzz" hinzu, das gibt dir die zeitzone aus. ich vermute diese ist falsch bei dir. warum weiß ich auch nicht. ändern kannst du diese über Calendar#setTimeZone(TimeZone)


----------



## muge (23. Jun 2005)

Die Zeitzone ist eigentlich richtig eingestellt (GMT +01:00). Oder wird man in der Sommerzeit automatisch in die Zeitzone GMT+02:00 verschoben?

Die Ausgabe von zzzz ergibt unter Linux die Ausgabe "Zentraleuropäische Sommerzeit". Irgendwie schnallt die VM unter Linux mehr als die unter Windows.

Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht selber die Sommer und Winterzeit feststellen und jenachdem eine zusätzliche Stunde addieren (dann würde wahrscheinlich die Zeit unter Linux nicht mehr stimmen)...

Kann man das an der VM irgendwie einstellen? Calendar#setTimeZone() wird sich ja nur auf das entsprechende Calendar Objekt beziehen.


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

Dein Code liefert bei mir (W2k, Java 1.4.2_06) das richtige Ergebnis. Was für eine OS/VM - Version benutzt Du?


----------



## muge (23. Jun 2005)

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum die Lösung gefunden.

die geht folgendermassen:
start -> Systemsteuerung -> Datum/Uhrzeit -> Tab Zeitzone
dort muss man die Box "automatische Umstellung Sommer/ Winterzeit" aktivieren...

und dafür habe ich jetzt solange gesucht :-/.

Aber Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.

thx
muge


----------

